# Samsung galaxy s10 alerts really quiet



## newcastleeats (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi, I've just upgraded my phone from a galaxy s8 to a galaxy s10. The alerts on the uber app used to be nice and loud so i could hear them easily whilst cycling along at speed (ubereats). With the new phone they are quiet causing me to miss a couple of orders (other notifications sms,calls etc are really loud). I've checked that the in app alerts are set to maximum and all other volume levels on the phone are also set to maximum. Does anyone have any idea what the problem might be and how to fix it? Maybe an app update might be the only solution to fix this?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I think maybe Uber's app is only playing Ping Sounds from 1 Speaker instead of both? I could be wrong. Either way I still hear it, it does seem a bit lower, volume wise. You can always go into sound settings and turn your notifications volume up while driving.


----------



## newcastleeats (Mar 18, 2019)

I think you're right about just one speaker sounding. It would be great if somebody has any idea how to get both firing. Thanks


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

newcastleeats said:


> I think you're right about just one speaker sounding. It would be great if somebody has any idea how to get both firing. Thanks


That's not something you have control of. Uber has to do it with an app update, to send sound to both. It's a new phone, it will get fixed eventually.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Check in your phone audio settings and make sure the alarm volume is turned up - I believe this is what the ping comes through as.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Done all that. Used aftermarket apps as well and still no bueno.


----------

